# It starts................pump track build



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I like the looks of that berm. How much dirt would you say it took to build something that big? 2 yards? 3 yards?


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

Its probably 3 yards. My tractor has a 1/4 yard bucket. I think it was about 12 loads, maybe a couple more. here is the bike I'm building for it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude that looks sick, and your Jackal is so beautiful. Its cool to see alot of high polished parts coming back.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Low-Key said:


> Its probably 3 yards. My tractor has a 1/4 yard bucket. I think it was about 12 loads, maybe a couple more. here is the bike I'm building for it.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ya, looks like it took about 3 yards. Whats the shape of this track going to be? Just a narrow oval as shown? You might have saw my other thread, but I'm building a pump track also and its amazing how much dirt you need if you have a lot of berms and rollers. The berms need to be really tall otherwise its easy to blow thru the top of them and have a nasty face plant...don't ask me how I know. :madman:


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm not sure what the final shape will be. I have over 4800 sq ft to work with. I suspect alot of trial and error to get it right. Its nice having a tractor. I wouldnt be doing it with out one.
I just had 20 dump truck loads dropped off, so I will have enough dirt for a while.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Low-Key said:


> I'm not sure what the final shape will be. I have over 4800 sq ft to work with. I suspect alot of trial and error to get it right. Its nice having a tractor. I wouldnt be doing it with out one.
> I just had 20 dump truck loads dropped off, so I will have enough dirt for a while.


Holy crap, thats a lot of dirt. You should be able to make a killer track. And yea, I wish I had a tractor with a bucket... I'm doing it all by hand with a wheelbarrow :madman:

Do you get a lot of rain? Pay special attention to drainage, especially if you have any low spots. I've also noticed that certain parts of my track that are in the shade much of the day take a lot longer to dry. One section I had to totally abandon because it never seemed to dry out very well and I was wearing deep ruts into the berms because the dirt was always so soft.


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

GotMojo? said:


> Holy crap, thats a lot of dirt. You should be able to make a killer track. And yea, I wish I had a tractor with a bucket... I'm doing it all by hand with a wheelbarrow :madman:
> 
> Do you get a lot of rain? Pay special attention to drainage, especially if you have any low spots. I've also noticed that certain parts of my track that are in the shade much of the day take a lot longer to dry. One section I had to totally abandon because it never seemed to dry out very well and I was wearing deep ruts into the berms because the dirt was always so soft.


ya, we get alot of rain.(west coast) The track should hold up well though. Its built on a gravel bed, so even in rainiest conditions I have no standing water.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

do you have any dj's, or is that pump track it as far as riding goes...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that frame is seriously the coolest ive seen in a long time, did you say its just for the pump track?


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

scabrider said:


> do you have any dj's, or is that pump track it as far as riding goes...


DJ's going in after the track is built......... hopefully


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> that frame is seriously the coolest ive seen in a long time, did you say its just for the pump track?


Thanks  the build is going to be pretty cool..............Bling Bling Bling 

yup, just for the track.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

im curious as to why people with the space make their pump tracks so small. if i had room id make the rollers at least 1 ft high if not bigger. and its just a row of rollers spaced evenly, switch it up so you can double up on some rollers and get some air time. put a roller in mid berm too. step up step down would be cool, you could jump it as a triple or step up front eh first or step down from the top. it seems like theres a lack of creativity from most that build em.


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> im curious as to why people with the space make their pump tracks so small. if i had room id make the rollers at least 1 ft high if not bigger. and its just a row of rollers spaced evenly, switch it up so you can double up on some rollers and get some air time. put a roller in mid berm too. step up step down would be cool, you could jump it as a triple or step up front eh first or step down from the top. it seems like theres a lack of creativity from most that build em.


I only have one set of rollers in, they will be 1 foot high. I havent really started yet, so how do you make the assuption that my track will be small? Every thing you mentioned will be incorporated into the track and a few more  The creativity has just begun


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Low-Key said:


> I only have one set of rollers in, they will be 1 foot high. I havent really started yet, so how do you make the assuption that my track will be small? Every thing you mentioned will be incorporated into the track and a few more  The creativity has just begun


ok maybe i jumped the gun on yours. i cant tell much of the size of everything so i assumed it was like almost everyother one ive seen, which look like they were built for midgets. post up more pics as you go along, id love to see a real *mini bmx* track instead of a pump track.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

awesome man sounds like it will be sweet. That is a Schuweet bike too.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

4800 SQUARE FEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats like the size of 3 of my houses....LUCKY!!....i hope it turns out to be a sweet pump track, and i LOVE your frame


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

:madman: I wanna tractor I have to carry my dirt in a wheel barrow, but thats not the hard part, its getting it in the wheel barrow! nice start though. that burm looks delicious:thumbsup:


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

a couple of new corners  Its alot more work than I thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

why build a pump track....just build a BMX track LOL....you have tons of space


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Low-Key said:


> a couple of new corners  Its alot more work than I thought. :thumbsup:


Lookin good. :thumbsup:

And I agree, its a lot of work. I moved 10 yards of topsoil this weekend making my berms higher and adding a few more rollers. Had another nasty crash in one of the high speed berms I built....drilled my shoulder into the ground again when the top of the berm gave way. I had watered it good last night and packed it, but guess I didn't give it enough time to setup.

I'm getting ready to water everything real good and let it dry for a few days. I'll post pics later tonight...


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

why build a pump track....just build a BMX track LOL....you have tons of space,

If i wanted a bmx track, I would have built a bmx track. Mark Weirs pump track has inspired me


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

ahh so you saw the pump track in decline magazine. yea that pump track was sick...


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

*A few more shots , no time to build, time to ride*










https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s118/midnight_biker/IMGP0007.jpg

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s118/midnight_biker/IMGP0037.jpg

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s118/midnight_biker/P5190614_1-2.jpg


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

That pic is sick of it. Think you could get more that show more of the track? It seems like a lot more is done from the first pictures. Thats totally sick man - have fun riding and building - and good look with building p that jackal~!


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

*some more pics*


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm pretty f'n jealous. That's some serious property you have der, inspiring.


----------



## _*sTiTcHeS*_ (May 28, 2006)

hot diggity. i hope that those rollers dont get to pesky. they look very tight. once your track is packed like a moving van your going to carry cheetah speed.


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

_*sTiTcHeS*_ said:


> hot diggity. i hope that those rollers dont get to pesky. they look very tight. once your track is packed like a moving van your going to carry cheetah speed.


Its very tight  the next phase will be alot bigger.Bigger pumps, berms and doubles  the tractor does a good job of packing  so, its all ready super fast. now that we have a complete loop the build has slowed down funny how that happens:thumbsup:


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

why dont you throw on the components from what ever bike ur riding now onto ur jackal? just to test out how the frame feels? man it would be killing me seeing a nice piece of shiny frame staring at me all day!


----------



## Low-Key (Sep 23, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> why dont you throw on the components from what ever bike ur riding now onto ur jackal? just to test out how the frame feels? man it would be killing me seeing a nice piece of shiny frame staring at me all day!


I am riding my norco two50 right now. I am waiting on my 4x fork, made in Italy especially for me :thumbsup: to show up. I have ridden Jackals before and know what I'm in for The Two50 will become the guest bike I dont have the time to strip the parts just to have to put them back on  The fork is supposed to be here next week. More photos to come


----------

